#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  OmniTIK U-5HnD funciona como repetidora?

## gerlandoprado

OmniTIK U-5HnD funciona como repetidora?

----------


## rubem

Funciona, o desempenho será uma grande porcaria (Porque vai usar a mesma interface pra enviar e receber pacotes e as respostas dos pacotes, vai responder pro cliente o pacote que é direcionado à torre por exemplo) mas funcionar funciona.

----------


## avatar52

No fim das contas o sujeito quer usar como AP e não sabe a diferença entre eles.

----------

